# IE-7 (Beta)



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm a current user of Maxthon (and will stay that way) but always open to new stuff. 
I installed IE7 beta & it appeared to work fairly good until I began tweaking it with my personal settings, like home page, google search, etc, nothing out of the norm.  

After that I could not even get it to display a page  It would just display a white (blank) screen & clock, could not even get the help screen to display. In fact, I could not get it to shut down with out going to the Task Manager & killing it.  

I understand fully well that it is beta but one would think that they would have atleast solved the more elementary problems before releasing to the public for testing.

Has anyone tried IE-7 Beta ? If so what was you opinion?


----------



## AdrianClarke (Oct 25, 2004)

I would love to try it out, but i can't get past the validation lol


----------



## i hate ram (Jul 28, 2003)

IE7 Beta - now Vista has NO leverage... not that IE7 was much to look forward to. Looks pathetic, I'd never let it touch my system.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

http://forums.techguy.org/reviews/390372-its-coming-ie7-rival-firefox.html

http://forums.techguy.org/reviews/408926-internet-explorer-7-a.html


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

bkdc said:


> I'm a current user of Maxthon (and will stay that way) but always open to new stuff.
> I installed IE7 beta & it appeared to work fairly good until I began tweaking it with my personal settings, like home page, google search, etc, nothing out of the norm.
> 
> After that I could not even get it to display a page  It would just display a white (blank) screen & clock, could not even get the help screen to display. In fact, I could not get it to shut down with out going to the Task Manager & killing it.
> ...


Wait awhile..
http://tinyurl.com/anmgx


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Downloaded IE7 and it is going to take some getting used to. From what little i have seen it may be worth uninstalling until it is perfected. So my dumb question of the day is as follows:

What is the best way to uninstall it and reinstall IE6 ?

I have not poked around very deep yet but would i just go back to Microsoft and download IE6 and that would overwrite IE7 ? As it appears IE7 overwrote IE6


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

For uninstall instructions go to this LINK

or you can just do a system restore, which I did & it put everything back to normal, including IE-6.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Tried uninstalling going into control panel and add/remove and select updates. It got to the end of the uninstall and then crashed the computer. when computer rebooted it said files had been lost and restored. 

The IE7 icon was still on the desktop. When I clicked on that it opened up what appeared to be IE6. Opening page loaded and then IE locked up.

Ended up trying to uninstall in safe mode and still same thing. Crash

Tried a restore using a date before IE7 was installed and it said it could not restore back to current configuration if i did that. Tried it anyway and at the end of the restore it said it failed. 

So i then used the retore date of the date i installed IE7 and it seemed to work

I would not suggest installing IE7 till the bugs are out of it. Think i was lucky i did not have to do a windows repair.


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

wacorsaut said:


> So i then used the retore date of the date i installed IE7 and it seemed to work
> 
> I would not suggest installing IE7 till the bugs are out of it. Think i was lucky i did not have to do a windows repair.


 I also had to restore at the point of original install, I guess I should have mentioned that. I too have joined the *LUCKY ONES*
I must agree with your suggestion, stay away until it is tested and officially released, even then I would have some serious questions.


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

kidcnote said:


> Wait awhile..
> http://tinyurl.com/anmgx


http://tinyurl.com/7dr62


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

bkdc said:


> I also had to restore at the point of original install, I guess I should have mentioned that. I too have joined the *LUCKY ONES*
> I must agree with your suggestion, stay away until it is tested and officially released, even then I would have some serious questions.


:up:

guess we are lucky and i probably a good lesson to not jump onto the next great idea until somebody else tests it out for a while.. and i should know better


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Fortunately I installed IE7 on an OS reserved for testing new software and not the one used everyday. What a piece of work it is, toolbars that are completely unconfigurable, they screwed up the full screen features, you can't for example autohide the botton toolbar anymore, like Mozilla it's non-functional. And favorites can only be accessed from the left drop down menu. 

Another big pain I found was either you allow Microsoft to control your security settings or you'll be bugged constantly with their info bar on top for every site you visit. That alone was enough for me to say no thanks.

It's only beta so maybe there's more perfecting to do but short of giving the option to revert to an IE6 skin while allowing users more personal setup preferences I'll avoid this software as long as I can.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm not trying it yet


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

kidcnote said:


> Wait awhile..
> http://tinyurl.com/anmgx


UPDATE:
Microsoft Plans Six Core Windows Vista Versions

Microsoft has finalized the members of its next-generation desktop line-up. As expected, standalone Tablet and Media Center Editions are no more.

After months of maintaining that it had not yet finalized its Windows Vista line up, Microsoft seems finally to have decided upon a half dozen core Vista versions.
According to a posting on its Web site, Microsoft is readying six core Vista packages, or SKUs, plus two additional releases customized for the European Union that won't bundle in Windows Media Player, as ordered by European antitrust regulators.

It's not clear whether the Starter release mentioned on Microsoft's site is the same as the current Windows XP Starter Edition product, which is a cut-rate, less fully featured version of Windows tailored for developing countries.

The new SKU list contains relatively few surprises, as Microsoft had been widely expected to fold features from its current Windows XP Media Center Edition and Windows XP Tablet PC Edition into other SKUs, rather than continue to sell them as distinct editions. Company officials also previously discussed plans to offer a Windows Vista Enterprise Edition - a variant of Vista that Microsoft is using as an incentive to attract more users to sign up for its Software Assurance licensing plan by making it available to Software Assurance customers only.

However, as some Web commentators have noted, there is no Windows Vista Small Business Edition on the current list. Such a SKU was supposedly part of Microsoft's Vista plans, as of quite recently. There also is no mention of any 64-bit-specific Windows Vista editions on the Microsoft Web site.

According to information on the Microsoft site, all of the planned Windows variants will include integrated games. The Vista Business, Home and Enterprise editions all will include built-in support for mobile

Microsoft currently offers six different versions of Windows XP. The line up includes XP Home, Professional, Media Center, Tablet PC, and Professional x64, and the Windows XP N editions.
Rumors regarding Microsoft's thinking on final Vista packaging have been leaking for two years. During that time, Microsoft officials have maintained that the company had yet to decide on its final packaging plans for the operating system, which is due to ship this fall.

Microsoft officials did not respond by the time this article was posted to questions as to whether the latest line-up list reflects all of the planned Windows Vista versions.
.........................................................................
Other stories
Microsoft to Skip Vista Beta 2 
Do Microsoft's Vista Hardware Guidelines Meet the Mark?
http://tinyurl.com/cwosv 
Microsoft Reveals More Vista, IE 7.0 Beta 1 Features 
Microsoft Preps For Its Next Windows Vista Milestone


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

I was running IE7 Beta1 then downloaded Beta2, I really like despite what most of the members are saying about it.


----------



## johnnyburst79 (Aug 16, 2005)

Beta 2 was ok. But...the button layout is still annoying and the fact that ftp logins and passwords have to be entered into the address bar really is not too impressive to me.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Last year I bought a new 2005 corvette and the "layout" was a bit "annoying" until I got use to it. IE has been basically the same since 1995 so the annoyance to the new layout is to be expected. I have had no problem with the password issue you mentioned.


----------



## pikespeakbob (Jun 10, 2004)

I've loaded and tried both beta 2 and beta 3 versions on my desktop PC with no luck. When I opened up IE 7 the screen came up and then said it had experienced an error and had to be shut down. Both times I sent the error message info to MS, maybe beta 4 will let me in on the secret of a workable IE. Both times the uninstall from the control panel worked OK and it reinstalled IE 6.

"What's a mother to do?"


----------



## axforts (Jul 23, 2006)

the beta screws up msn messnager


----------

